
Dedupe – How it works - trengrj
https://dedupe.io/documentation/how-it-works.html
======
trengrj
Note that dedupe is an open source python tool
[https://github.com/datamade/dedupe](https://github.com/datamade/dedupe) with
dedupe.io being a powered by software as a service version.

